# Built-in Entertainment Center and Faux Fireplace



## tony1853

Some pics through the process


----------



## tony1853

...continued through to the finished product.


----------



## pnems

Really very nice!!! How did you like working with the faux marble?


----------



## macro01

how long did you make this one.. simply marvelous


----------



## Rose Duffy

Looks great! I love the combination of the dark stained wood with the white. What did you use to get the effect of the stone?:thumbsup:


----------

